# openvas-cli portage problem: could not read symbols: Invalid

## windex

Trying to install openvas-cli via portage.  

Here is the error I'm getting:

```

Linking C executable omp

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/work/openvas-cli-1.1.2_build/omp && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/omp.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs  -Wformat -Wformat-security -O2 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fstack-protector -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,now -Wall -Werror   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -lgnutls -lglib-2.0 -lopenvas_misc -lopenvas_hg -lopenvas_base -lopenvas_nasl -lopenvas_omp -lgpgme -lassuan -lgpg-error -lglib-2.0 -lgnutls CMakeFiles/omp.dir/omp.c.o  -o omp -rdynamic -lopenvas_omp 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: CMakeFiles/omp.dir/omp.c.o: undefined reference to symbol 'openvas_server_sendf'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: note: 'openvas_server_sendf' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../lib64/libopenvas_misc.so so try adding it to the linker command line

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../lib64/libopenvas_misc.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [omp/omp] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/work/openvas-cli-1.1.2_build'

make[1]: *** [omp/CMakeFiles/omp.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/work/openvas-cli-1.1.2_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/work/openvas-cli-1.1.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/openvas-cli-1.1.2/work/openvas-cli-1.1.2'

```

Here is the full output of portage:

http://codepad.org/V9KhfKGg

Here is env:

```

SHELL=/bin/bash

TERM=xterm

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=bab1bcf72049fcd17e3b5e6b00000058-1360176905.665013-444556331

SSH_CLIENT=127.0.0.1 46052 22

SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/1

USER=root

LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games

MAIL=/var/mail/root

PWD=/

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

HOME=/root

SHLVL=2

LOGNAME=root

SSH_CONNECTION=127.0.0.1 46052 127.0.0.1 22

RUNNING_UNDER_GDM=yes

_=/usr/bin/env

```

Here is /etc/portage/make.conf

http://codepad.org/zPl4LKQy

----------

## windex

Tried to build again today and ran into the same error.  A search engine didn't seem to have much related to the error except for two gentoo bug filings for different software packages, and the only gentoo forums post that turns up on a search for openvas-cli is this post.  

Is this something I should submit to the bug list?  I'd be very happy if I were able to get openvas working!

Thanks in advance!

----------

